# *****turkey rights*****



## Flintridge (Nov 26, 2014)

Looking to lease land for the 2015 turkey season only.  

Very respectful and will leave no trace .  Looking for land within an 1.5 hour drive from just north of Atlanta (Roswell) in any direction.   

Have land in Talbot but looking for something close to home to hunt a couple times a week at most.


----------



## Flintridge (Dec 18, 2014)

Anything in North GA?


----------



## Flintridge (Jan 15, 2015)

Still looking.  Shoot me a pm if you want some extra $$$ for your club or property this spring.


----------



## Flintridge (Jan 26, 2015)

Still looking for turkey rights/land for the 2015 spring turkey season.


----------



## Flintridge (Feb 9, 2015)

Season is less than 6 weeks out...still looking.


----------



## Flintridge (Feb 26, 2015)

still have a few weeks left


----------



## rdkemp (Feb 28, 2015)

I have 1500 acres turkey only in toombs county.  Give me a text if interested @ $3 per acre and I will divide into 2 tracts. 9122939356


----------



## Flintridge (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks, but that's too far for me.  Looking more north of Atlanta than south.  Somewhere up 75 or 575.


----------

